# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  ردا على الحوار  المباشر

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأستاذ محمد محي 
شكرا على حرصك على نجاح المنتدى وانت فعلا من الأعضاء النشطين الذين يعلو المنتدىويتقدم بمشاركاتهم القانونية ، 
والحقيقة أن المنتدى هو صحيح ابتداء كان لطالباتي فقط ولكنه بفضلك وبفضل زملائك الجادين بصفة خاصة الأستاذ هيثم الفقي اصبح له ابعاد أكثر في خدمة العلوم القانونية ، وبالتالي نحن نعتز بك وننتظر مشاركاتك القانونية ولا اتفق مع قولك "نخرج من المنتدى مادام أنه للحوار المكتوب بين الدكتورة وطالباتها"، ولكن كما تلاحظ أن طالباتها يقرأون محتوى المنتدى ونريد أن نكون مفيدين لهن وللطلبة في قسم الرجال أيضا ولكل باحث في مجال الفكر القانوني، 
ولذلك أريد أن أوجه الانتباه إلى أن المنتدى مرتبط بجامعة الملك سعود بالمملكة العربية السعودية وأن المملكة لها تقاليد وأعراف يتعين احترامها وتعلمون أن الحوار المباشر قد يؤدي في بعض الحالات إلى الخروج على تلك القواعد ويسبيب الحرج الشديد، 
وعلى العموم لا نعطي لموضوع الحوار المباشر أكثر من وزنه، وإن شاء الله يعاد الفكير فيه  
ويا استاذ محمد محي ننتظر مساهماتك القانونية في اقرب وقت

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

بعد السلام عليكم 
بقول لحضرتك  ان انا لم اقصد المعنى الكامل لكلمه الخروج ولكن انا الذى رسب فى ذهنى اننا غير مرغوبين او بمعنى اخر يوجد نوع من الحذر فى التعامل معنا هو انه يكاد لا يكون هناك اي تعليقات  على المواضيع  التى شاركنا بها وكلها والحمد مواضيع تتعلق بالهدف من المنتدى وهو العلم القانونى 

         فما بالنا  وان كان  قد صدر مني ما يخالف ذلك وليس  اكيدا  فهو ليس بدليل ضدى  
 وذلك طبقا لقاعده الشك يقسر لصالح المتهم 
هذا اولا  
اما ثانيا وهو ان العبره لدي ليس بأن المنتدى يتعلق  بجامعه  الملك او غيره مع الاحترام  التام 
لان ما يهمنى هو رقابه الضمير قبل كل شيء
واخيرا وليس اخرا نحن دائما من اعضاء المنتدى
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

